# Forum Sponsorship Rates....



## Bob Hubbard (May 8, 2007)

Will be going up shortly.

If you've been considering becoming a MartialTalk sponsor, now is the time!

For only $324, you can advertise your school, club, organization or business on MartialTalk for 1 full year to over 300,000 visitors each month!

Full information is available at http://www.silverstarsites.net/scn/scn_adrates.htm

Don't Delay!


----------

